# AHH / BHS Meet 2022



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

Ladies and gents we are back in 2022.

After missing two years due to COVID our annual conference is back. We have speakers from Europe, USA and Australia, all of them top of the game. The full list of speakers and itinerary to be unveiled over the next few weeks. There are some absolute corkers this time around.

The dinner will feature a legendary guest speaker too.


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

I am hoping Santa buys me a ticket for this event.


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

Santa come early - I am booked up for the weekend including the evening dinner.


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

Central Scotland Reptiles said:


> Santa come early - I am booked up for the weekend including the evening dinner.


Great! Look forward to seeing you there again! I can say this one is promising to be amazing, we have a couple of really legendary speakers lined up that I think will surprise a lot of people...


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

Thrasops said:


> Great! Look forward to seeing you there again!


Likewise Francis.


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Thrasops said:


> Great! Look forward to seeing you there again! I can say this one is promising to be amazing, we have a couple of really legendary speakers lined up that I think will surprise a lot of people...


When will the speakers be announced?


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

LiasisUK said:


> When will the speakers be announced?


Just getting posters ready, should be within the next week or two. I guarantee a couple of them will be a big draw...


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

So to whet people's appetites, a minor update confirming a couple of the speakers that will be giving lectures at this conference. There will be individual posters covering each speaker coming out weekly from a bit later on today as well, starting with a familiar ugly mug...

Until then, the first reveal is that we have the Beardie Vet himself, Dr Jonathon G. Howard giving a talk. Dr Howard has produced a number of really informative and educational videos on bearded dragons from within their natural habitat showing how they really live in the wild and dispelling a number of popular myths about their care and habits. This promises to be a really good talk and a draw for anybody that keeps this common pet species!

The other major news is that the brilliant Robert Mendyk, who gave an extremely informational and well received talk on reptile welfare in the last US meet in 2019, will also be speaking.

Tell Hicks is also confirmed to be giving an after dinner talk.


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

I had booked up before I knew who the speakers were - I think that tells you all you need to know about the calibre of the usual lineup.


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

And the first individual speaker poster. Needing no introduction (it's me, it's me):

Francis Cosquieri, co-founder of _Advancing Herpetological Husbandry_, Colubrid and Lacertid Aficionado and all-round irritating personality (  ) will be giving a talk entitled '_My Life with Coachwhips_':


*Racers, whip snakes and Coachwhips comprise a common and obvious component of the herpetofauna of North America, Southern Europe, North Africa and the Middle East. Despite this they have been neglected by the hobby, mainly due to a largely undeserved reputation for being difficult to keep, aggressive, reluctant feeders. In fact, this is not the whole truth as with correct care many of these snakes can be exceptionally hardy, beautiful, interesting and uniquely interactive serpents in captivity.

Francis Cosquieri draws upon his experiences growing up with a variety of Mediterranean whip snakes and takes us through their natural history and general husbandry and how this differs from more traditional snake care - before detailing his more recent experiences gathering together a thriving breeding group of the largest and most storied whip snake of them all - the Coachwhip.*


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

That picture looks like you are holding your _cough cough_ 

Looking forward to the presentation and seeing you in person.


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

Here is the itinerary for the two days of speakers.

Many of them could have topped the bill, but as it happens we have the Beardie Vet on Saturday, and Robert Mendyk from New Orleans on the Sunday as keynote speakers. The Saturday dinner has Tell Hicks as guest speaker. There will be tables from our supporting sponsors. Even a zoo visit on Saturday after the last talk. Get your tickets via the link shown.

Really looking forward to this, it is going to be a good one!


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

Looking forward to the presentations geared towards private keepers being a positive influence for conservation and those on private keepers and zoological collection collaboration.


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

Just seen the correction - was looking forward to Gerardo's talk on private keepers and zoos working together. :-(


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

Meet the speakers










We’re thrilled to announce *Dr Jonathon Howard* aka the ‘Beardie Vet’ will be speaking at the Drayton Manor event!

Jonathon is an Australian exotics and wildlife veterinarian studying bearded dragons (_Pogona vitticeps_) in the wild. Graduating from the University of Sydney in 2010, he has worked in mixed animal practice and specialist small animal and exotic veterinary hospitals. In 2017, he started his research project “Haematology and plasma biochemistry reference intervals in wild bearded dragons (_Pogona vitticeps_)”.

On Facebook he is better known as the “BeardieVet” where he documents his fieldwork as well as bearded dragon clinical cases.

Jonathon has been keeping and breeding Australian venomous and non-venomous snakes, and lizards for over two decades. His past experience also includes working at various zoos, a certified snake catcher in Sydney and being the Vice President of the Australian Herpetological Society. More recently, besides treating pet and wild terrestrial reptiles in the veterinary hospital, he has had great success and interest in treating and rehabilitating injured marine reptiles such as sea turtles and sea snakes (Hydrophiinae).

Talk Title: *Bearded dragons: collecting field data for better captive husbandry.*

The talk will include ecology data of _Pogona vitticeps_ such as basking temperatures, UVI, humidity, body size and diet as well as blood values. This data will allow private keepers, herpetologists and veterinarians to work together to provide the best welfare and husbandry practices for the species to thrive in captivity.


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

Central Scotland Reptiles said:


> Just seen the correction - was looking forward to Gerardo's talk on private keepers and zoos working together. :-(


I believe the cut and thrust of the talk will be the same, but he will use the example of Komodo dragons. I will post up more information with his speaker poster.


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

Thrasops said:


> I believe the cut and thrust of the talk will be the same, but he will use the example of Komodo dragons. I will post up more information with his speaker poster.


Thanks Francis, not quite sure how private keepers (not sure if there is any) and zoos can work together with the Komodo Dragon but still keen to hear his presentation none the less.


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

Robert is our keynote speaker on Sunday; we heard Robert speak at the AHH conference in the Chiricahua Desert Museum New Mexico a couple of years ago. His talk was so compelling and engaging that we invited him to speak in the UK.

*Robert W. Mendyk* is the Curator of Herpetology at Audubon Zoo in New Orleans, USA and an affiliate research associate with the Smithsonian National Zoological Park’s Department of Herpetology. He is a founding member of the IUCN Monitor Lizard Specialist Group, the founding editor of Biawak – Journal of Varanid Biology and Husbandry, and the Zoo View section editor for Herpetological Review. He has authored more than 50 articles and book chapters covering various herpetological topics ranging from husbandry and reproduction to veterinary management, behaviour, welfare, biofluorescence, and zoo history.
His talk will of course mix the fantastic one he did in New Mexico with elements of our conference theme.
.
*“It Takes A Village: Building Bridges and Working Together to Advance Herpetological Husbandry”*
.
_With more information and specialized equipment and technology available to reptile and amphibian keepers now than ever before, herpetological husbandry is undergoing a renaissance. Both zoological parks and private herpetoculturists have been important drivers of this progression, yet there has historically been limited cooperation between these groups, and the relationships between them have been rocky or even adversarial at times. When we closely examine the many challenges and obstacles impacting the progression of reptile and amphibian keeping such as outdated care practices and tradition-based husbandry that is lacking in evidential support, we see that there are more commonalities between these groups than differences. Bridging this divide and building collaborative relationships will lead to a more unified, strengthened community. Events such as the Advancing Herpetological Husbandry Conference are ideal venues for dialogue and the exchange of ideas and are proof that such cooperation and collaboration works. Keeping this momentum going and forging new relationships and collaborations will be key to further advancements and the future of the field._


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

*Oliver Witte* is a specialist advisory board member for expertise and herpetoculture of the German Society for Herpetology and Herpetoculture (DGHT).

Oliver Witte was born in Hanover in 1969. Even as a child he was fascinated by reptiles and amphibians, and so after moving from Hanover to East Westphalia, at the age of twelve, he got his first aquatic terrarium, in which two turtles (Graptemys pseudogeographica kohnii) were cared for. He has lived in the Bergisches Land (North Rhine-Westphalia) since 1999. He cared for various venomous snakes (Crotalids, Viperids and Elapids) for over 30 years.

Today he keeps various lizards (including Naultinus, Abronia, Lanthanotus), turtles and non-poisonous snakes. To date, Oliver Witte has been able to keep more than 140 species of reptiles and amphibians and also breed several species, which has also been reflected in various publications.

On various trips to North Africa, to several European countries as well as to North and Central America (including a one-year stay in Guatemala) he had the opportunity to observe numerous reptiles and amphibians in their natural habitats.

Since 2017, Oliver Witte has been giving regular lectures on the subjects of "terraristics and legal issues" and has published numerous articles on these topics.
In addition, he is the deputy chairman of the "Fauna" zoo in Solingen and a recognized trainer for the profession of zoo animal keeper.

In his guest lecture at the British Herpetological Society, he will speak about* the "Citizen Conservation" Initiative - Together Against Species Extinction.*

Citizen Conservation is a network of full-time and private animal owners. There people come together who take part in breeding projects based on scientific knowledge and thus actively participate in the preservation of biodiversity:

"Citizen Conservation turns citizens into conservationists: raising awareness, motivating people to get directly involved and bringing together different areas of expertise to make a significant contribution to biodiversity conservation "(the initiative about itself).

To book your tickets: https://www.thebhs.org/ahh-bhs.../individual-registration


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

A presentation right up my alley.


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

Meet the speaker!!!

We’re thrilled to announce that BHS President, *Dr Gerardo Garcia*, will be speaking at the Drayton Manor Conference on Komodo dragons!

Dr Garcia is Chair for the EAZA Amphibian Taxon Advisory Group, has won the Sabin Award for Amphibian Conservation and has over 30 years of experience in zoo management and conservation. His current position is Curator for Lower Vertebrates and Invertebrates at Chester Zoo (since 2012), and prior to this, he was Head of the Herpetology Department for 9 years at Durrell Wildlife Conservation Trust. He is the EAZA EEP Studbook Coordinator for Mountain chicken frogs (2007 - present) and Komodo dragons (2012 - present).

Dr Garcia carries out teaching, training, research and implementation on international species conservation projects with his primary focus on endangered species conservation. He is a member of several IUCN specialist groups including tortoises and freshwater turtles and molluscs. He has collaborated on two Darwin Initiative Projects: 1) Madagascar: Chameleon trade and conservation 2) Montserrat: Enabling Montserrat to save the Critically Endangered mountain chicken) and one Fellowship (UK/Madagascar).
Speaker’s talk:

*“Komodo dragons: an open letter to you”*

Bringing the latest news about the conservation status of Komodo dragons in the field, the husbandry challenges and the politics behind this charismatic species.
Book your tickets here: https://www.thebhs.org/ahh-bhs-conference-2022


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

*Dr. Huw Golledge*
Huw is Chief Executive Officer of the Universities Federation for Animal Welfare (UFAW), UFAW is a charity which seeks to promote a scientific, evidence-based approach to animal welfare. Prior to joining UFAW he was a researcher at Newcastle University with a particular interest in the welfare of laboratory rats and mice.

Over the years, UFAW has provided generous sponsorship for our conference in support of our student growth programme. Those coming to our conference will remember a winning student presenting their case as part of the days talks. We hope to have their posters up again this year.

*Humane killing for rodents*.
In his talk, Huw will discuss the relative humaneness of various killing techniques for rats and mice. Since rodents are frequently used as food for reptiles, the manner in which they are killed is a highly relevant welfare issue for those who keep and care for reptiles. A great deal of scientific research has been done to assess the welfare impacts of various killing techniques on rats and mice, largely due to their widespread use in biomedical research. Huw will summarise this research and what it tells us about the most humane ways to dispatch these animals when killed to provide food for other species.


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

*Adam Radovanovic*

For the past 18 years, Adam has worked in a zoological institution managing a large and diverse collection of reptiles including Komodo dragon. He has written up and published about his work on husbandry, reproduction and enrichment in peer-reviewed journals. He has travelled extensively observing reptiles and amphibians in the wild and now leads herpetological trips to Madagascar and Costa Rica. He has aided in herpetological survey work mainly in Guatemala and caught the first banded snail-eater, _Tropidodipsas fasciata_ which was a new record for the country. He is currently on the committee of the International Herpetological Society and has been involved with the hobby of herpetoculture for over two decades.


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

Another fantastic speaker joining us at the Drayton Manor event, *Dr. Peter Sound*. Peter started at the University of Mainz, where his thesis focused on working with _Lacerta bilineata _in the Middlerhine Valley. He has spent many years actively working to save the habitats of this species. For the last several years he has been the president of European Aquarium and Terrarium Association (EATA). The aim is to exchange information among the individual associations on EU legislation and national animal welfare laws. This organisation is working with all European countries who represent herpetofauna and aquarium keepers.










Speaker’s talk:

Peters’ talk will have Politics as the subject. Being President of EATA involves trying to get pet keepers and scientific staff more into being politically astute. For decades we have been introspective inside the hobby or specific scientific interest without caring about the developments of society; people have changed. NGOs like PETA have arisen like mushrooms and are trying to criminalize us and trying to curtail our hobby. The main goal of the talk is to show ways in which to react and deal with this new stream in society.


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

Given the current situation in Scotland - I am keen to hear what Peter has to say.


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

*Roman Astheimer* is speaking again after a 4 year break! Some will remember his excellent talk then. Please note also that we have splendid support from our sponsors again this year, and hopefully more to follow.

Roman has been keeping snakes since the early 1980’s and is mostly interested in European and arboreal snakes. He is also a keen member of DGHT the German equivalent of our own BHS.
Roman last talk was about keeping of animals communally which raised considerable interest and has prompted us to invite a further talk on this theme.

Roman will cover his experiences of keeping several different species of snakes as pairs or groups, which he has done for years; the requirements to do this in regards of enclosure size and design, possible problems and ways to solve or prevent them. He will also discuss the notion that: - “keeping more than one animal in the same enclosure might be beneficial and enriching for them."


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

Breaking News.......

Our conference programme has had to change and our friend Mark O'Shea MBE has agreed to step in.


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Gutted I'm not going to be able to make it this year, always loved coming as a sponsor but with all the changes, and Louise looking to get a job, I can't guarantee being free that weekend


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

Tarron said:


> Gutted I'm not going to be able to make it this year, always loved coming as a sponsor but with all the changes, and Louise looking to get a job, I can't guarantee being free that weekend


You will be missed, mate!


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

Final final update and details, more 'meet the speaker' posters coming this week.


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

Really looking forward to this two day event. 

FYI: some of us (me included) are arriving on the Friday afternoon and are staying at the Fazeley Inn in Tamworth.


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

We asked Krissy to talk to us because as we improve our husbandry we start seeing behaviour that is more natural and we start seeing just how smart and thoughtful our animals actually are.

*'Reptile mental health: Excessive anthropomorphism or emerging welfare concern'.*

Dr Krissy Green, BSc (Hons), MSc, Cert AVP (Zoo Med), BV&MS, MRCVS, RCVS Recognised Advanced Practitioner in Zoological Medicine.

Krissy Is an Exotics Veterinary Surgeon at the Ark Veterinary Clinic, Glasgow, Scotland. After completing an intercalated Honours in Zoology in 2002 Krissy graduated from R(D)SVS in 2005. She then spent 3 years between Wildlife and Zoo practice before returning to Edinburgh in 2008 to undertake an MSc in Reproduction specialising in Reproduction of Endangered Species in Zoos. Krissy went on to Exotics Referral and Small animal 1st Opinion practice where she completed her RCVS certificate in Zoological Medicine in 2014.

Krissy has lectured both nationally and internationally on exotic medicine.

Krissys’ talk discusses why the idea of mental health in reptiles might be important, it demonstrates using strict definitions of words that reptiles DO have mental health and why this should be a concern to us. It then looks at human negative mental health states and shows where they are applicable to specific cases seen in Exotic Veterinary Practice.


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

We’re pleased to announce *Tim Baker *will be speaking at the Drayton Manor conference in just a few weeks time! Not long now!










Tim has been working at Drayton Manor Zoo for over 4 years and is responsible for the daily husbandry and maintenance of the ever-diversifying collection of Reptiles, Amphibians and Invertebrates there. During this period, Tim has been involved in the development of the LVI collection at Drayton which now holds some unique and interesting species. Outside of work, Tim enjoys trips to observe, photograph and collect data on herpetofauna in the wild to assist with creating naturalistic habitats in enclosures at the zoo to improve husbandry, welfare and breeding outcomes.

Speakers talk:

Tim will summarise the findings so far regarding apparent seasonality in the reproduction of Smaug mossambicus, the Gorongosa Girdled lizard, at Drayton Manor Zoo. Since 2016, our exhibit pairing appear to show quite strict patterns of seasonality in reproduction, whereas an offshow pair failed to reproduce. Together with some data from private keepers, we assess the influence of seasonal factors such as temperature on the breeding of this species, with some ideas and suggestions for future works.

You can still book tickets here:

https://www.thebhs.org/ahh-bhs-conference-2022


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

*Mark O’Shea MBE*, is our after-dinner speaker on Saturday night.










Mark is Professor of Herpetology at the University of Wolverhampton but is better known for his five decades of keeping snakes and some 40 episodes of documentaries including Animal Planet and The Discovery Channel.

Mark has volunteered to stand in for Tell Hicks who has had to retire under doctors’ orders, Mark will still be selling Tells stuff; but also Mark will have his books to sell and sign – a doubly good thing.

Mark will be talking about Philately and cover the beauty of some of the stamps out there that address herpetology. There is more to stamps than meets the eye, I think this will be fascinating.


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

Things just seem to be conspiring against me for this event which may force me to cancel - gutted doesn't even come close as I had booked before I even knew who the speakers were. 

Do you know if the event will be televised / recorded?


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Central Scotland Reptiles said:


> Things just seem to be conspiring against me for this event which may force me to cancel - gutted doesn't even come close as I had booked before I even knew who the speakers were.
> 
> Do you know if the event will be televised / recorded?


Ricky is filming a lot of it I believe, to be made into a video at a later date I would guess (I'm not involved, just from what I've gleaned)


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

Tarron said:


> Ricky is filming a lot of it I believe, to be made into a video at a later date I would guess (I'm not involved, just from what I've gleaned)


Thanks Tarron - I really am gutted as much from the social aspect as the event itself.


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

Central Scotland Reptiles said:


> Things just seem to be conspiring against me for this event which may force me to cancel - gutted doesn't even come close as I had booked before I even knew who the speakers were.
> 
> Do you know if the event will be televised / recorded?


Yep both Ricky and Roman Muryn will be recording the event and there are plans to make it available in due course.
Would be a shame not to see you though! It has shaped up to be the most well attended event we have ever run!


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

We are getting close to the event now with a week to go! This has shaped up to be the most well attended such event we have ever organised and looks set to be a brilliant day. Remaining spaces will be tight as we are nearing the fire safety capacity of the hall so it will be first come first served basis for the tickets. 












*Chris Mitchell* is a dear friend of our conference, as is Drayton Manor Park. DMP is the spiritual home of British Herpetology and indeed the IHS was founded at DMP over 50 years ago. Each conference starts with a scene setting by Chris and his opening always carries weight, is thought provoking and sets the scene. During the planning stages Chris has always been available and positive even during the darker days of COVID and even before. Although Chris has not been on our management committee he has always been a key part of how and what we have done. He has always helped us set the theme for the week end. Chris we thank you for all your (and DMP) support.

Chris graduated in Zoology from the University of Liverpool in 1992. His lifelong passion for animals has led to a varied career that started in a public aquarium, after a spell in aquatic retail, he went on to found what is now known as Ape Action Africa. For a brief period after his work in Cameroon he worked in the United States as a Director of the Gorilla Foundation. On his return to the UK he lectured on zoo animal management and conservation which led to managing zoo licenced collections within two large land based colleges. Chris is Head of Zoo Operations at Drayton Manor Resort for the last six years, as well as a Secretary of States Zoo Inspector. In addition to his professional work with animals, Chris keeps a private collection of snakes, tortoises, frogs and spiders.

Speaker’s talk:
There is no doubt that the management of reptiles and amphibians in captivity has developed enormously with many species once considered difficult now being routinely bred by both private and professional keepers. This presentation covers a brief historical perspective then attempts to identify current trends and to ‘read the runes’ to postulate where our communities might be heading together.

Book your tickets here: https://www.thebhs.org/ahh-bhs-conference-2022


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

Whilst resting up at home (having finally succumbed to a bout of COVID), I was looking through this and pondering, could I make it, should I offer to buy Fraser’s ticket? But then I checked through the date, and it’s this weekend!
Sorry Fraser, I can’t help you out, even if tickets are transferable?

I do hope it is a roaring success, and all have a great time; look forward to hearing about it, and condolences, Fraser, if you still can’t make it.

Best regards,

Andy


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

We are eagerly looking forward to meeting you all at the Conference at the weekend!

We have been asked about the current situation regarding CoVid 19 precautions being taken.
The Conference Centre and Hotel do not have any requirement for wearing of face masks, however should you wish to wear one, that will be perfectly acceptable.

Neither do they have any requirement for a negative test for CoVid 19 for attendance. However, for the safety of everyone else attending, we do request that if you are, or have been, suffering from any symptoms which might be due to CoVid 19 that you do a Lateral Flow Test before making the journey. Then if you test positive, please do not attend. Full refunds of conference tickets will be made to anyone finding themselves in this position.

See you there!

- The Conference Team


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

Swindinian said:


> Whilst resting up at home (having finally succumbed to a bout of COVID), I was looking through this and pondering, could I make it, should I offer to buy Fraser’s ticket? But then I checked through the date, and it’s this weekend!
> Sorry Fraser, I can’t help you out, even if tickets are transferable?
> 
> I do hope it is a roaring success, and all have a great time; look forward to hearing about it, and condolences, Fraser, if you still can’t make it.
> ...


Oh dear, ironically I just logged in to post the final poster and COVID instructions. I do hope you recover quickly and feel better soon!


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

Thanks Francis 🙂

Am on the mend.

Have a fantastic time everyone!


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

And breathe...

Just got in through the door. What a weekend. I am still barely able to process it all. The meet was a roaring success with some of the best talks yet on a variety of herp related topics. Absolutely hectic and non-stop since 07:30 on Friday morning but man what a buzz to meet and interact with so many luminaries of the hobby over three days.

The original goal of the AHH events was a simple meet-up and face-to-face networking of our members over drinks, and in 2017 that snowballed largely through the efforts of Darrell Raw and Roman Muryn into a whole weekend of hobby goodness. That tradition has continued right up until today and it was amazing not just to meet so many people in the flesh and put faces to names, but perhaps more so to watch as people mingled themselves and built bonds.

Here are a few photos from the event, I wish I had taken many more but as the 'official' pictures filter in I will be sure to post some up to improve upon the paltry efforts of my ageing mobile.










Audience for the first day as Chris Mitchell of Drayton Manor delivers his customary opening speech and welcome. Always a good listen.










Some like it hot.










Jonathon Howard (aka The Beardie Vet) delivers the key note for day 1, what was for me one of the crown jewels of the weekend, a magnum opus of a lecture where he presented his own considerable research on the habits, habitat and biology of the humble Bearded dragon. The weekend would have been worth if just for this talk and nothing else, the detail that he went into and the conclusions presented will I am sure shake up the common assumptions people have about Beardies in so many ways and explain a number of common problems that can be fixed with correct husbandry and diet.










My huge forehead and some very cool people behind it.










As part of the even we offered the opportunity for students across the country to present their research in the form of posters and a talk by Catherine Whatley. Tell Hicks very kindly donated prints of some of his work to be presented to them but as he could not turn up, Mark O'Shea kindly volunteered to take his place and deliver a talk after the dinner. Here he is with Joseph Brabin (of JTB Reptiles fame) after presenting him with one of Tell's cameras.










And, well, I could not waste the opportunity to get a signed copy of his book, now could I?

Day 2 brought with it another set of incredibly educational and thought provoking talks by shining stars of the herpetological world... And a chance to network , rub shoulders and put faces to names with so many wonderful group members.

Again, I wish I had taken more photos as there were lots of people missing here, in particular Oliver Witte of the DGHT who delivered a really inspiration and hope-inspiring talk about the German citizen conservation initiative.










Adam Radovanovic, Curator of Reptiles at Birmingham Wildlife Conservation Park, delivers a talk on the ins and outs of keeping Saharan Uromastyx 










Robert Mendyk, editor of BIOWAK and Curator of Herpetology at Audubon Zoo, New Orleans, gives the first of two talks, this one on advances in our understanding of reproductive biology of varanids.


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

Dr Gerardo Garcia delivers a talk on conservation efforts for Komodo Dragons worldwide.



















The wonderful Dr Krissy Green delivers a lecture on reptile mental health and how it can affect husbandry.










Roman Astheimer, who very kindly travelled from Germany to be with us, delivers a talk on cohabitation with examples from his own experience.










Dr Robert Mendyk delivers his second talk of the day and day 2's key note 'It Takes a Village - Advancing Herpetological Husbandry Together'


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

The finale of the day was a tour around the Drayton Manor Zoo and its modest but extremely well set up reptile house which included a number of very cool reptile species not often seen at zoos.














































These _Langaha_ definitely took it for me...





























All in all a fantastic weekend (not even including all the shenanigans down the pub afterwards).

It's been a blur of information and knowledge these last few days, it's going to be hard to sit back and digest what I have learned but I know it will improve my husbandry and I am sure many will be able to say the same.

One of the things that struck me over the weekend was how so many of the talks shared similar conclusions and themes, reached independently and by people working in the private sector, zoos, field research and veterinary field, yet they all seemed to slot together like a jigsaw. It could hardly have been scripted better!

What a wonderful weekend! Roll on next year!


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

I wasn't able to make it in the end unfortunately. 

By all accounts it was a great weekend - not that I ever doubted that it wouldn't be. 



Swindinian said:


> Whilst resting up at home (having finally succumbed to a bout of COVID), I was looking through this and pondering, could I make it, should I offer to buy Fraser’s ticket? But then I checked through the date, and it’s this weekend!
> Sorry Fraser, I can’t help you out, even if tickets are transferable?
> 
> I do hope it is a roaring success, and all have a great time; look forward to hearing about it, and condolences, Fraser, if you still can’t make it.
> ...


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

Its been a month since we met and we have now been able to get our thoughts and numbers together.
There was a huge amount of planning leading up to the event which, of course, starts again quite soon for 2023, when we hope once again to bring us all together for a further exciting conference.
This year has been emotionally very challenging, due to the events in Ukraine always in the background. We were therefore especially delighted that despite all of the hardships of the two Covid plagued years, somehow, we raised over £3000 to give to good causes.

A massive thank you to everyone that attended and contributed to the conference! YOU are how these things happen. Will we see you again next time? Ricky Johnson has produced a closure video, which can be found here:


----------

